# "Important Updates to the Uber Partner App"



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

Starting this week, you'll notice some changes to the trip experience designed to help you focus more on driving and less on the app.






AUTOMATIC RIDER NOTIFICATIONS
You no longer need to tap ARRIVED to let riders know you're near their pickup location. In fact, we will let you know when the notification is sent.

BUTTONS THAT SLIDE
Instead of tapping twice to confirm actions, just slide your finger across the button to complete each pickup and dropoff.

TRIP ACTIONS
At any time during a trip, tap your rider's name to expand a list of actions, like starting or completing their trip. These actions will appear automatically when you approach pickup and dropoff locations.
These updates are the result of many conversations with partners like you, and we hope they improve your experience driving with Uber. If you have questions about these updates, be sure to check out our support FAQs for more details.

Happy driving,
The Uber Team


----------



## tigerbait (Jul 20, 2015)

So is it going to give you the option at all to click arrived? Sometimes the GPS is off when I go to pick up riders and they are actually like 3 streets over.....


----------



## K-Grif (Jun 6, 2015)

The biggest issue with this is when does the clock start for waiting 5 minutes if we don't click an arrived button?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

This all sounds like stuff that has a lot of potential to **** up. Taking things out of our hands and relying on automatic location-based tech seems REALLY bad. What happens when a pax drops their pin incorrectly or asks me to drop off somewhere slightly different than the destination?

Does this mean I can just keep driving for mileage after a drop to rack up money and claim I didn't know that the automatic detection didn't work? lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

theitalianinbmore said:


> These updates are the result of many conversations with partners like you, and we hope they improve your experience driving with Uber.


hey hey now Uber drivers, why the heck havent yall had a conversation with Uber support about tips? If yall did we'd have gotten tips in this update.

/sarcasm


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

What im seeing is Uber just spent millions of dollars to change tap to slide systematically. On top of that, looking for another reason to kick out the Uber drivers who got smart on them.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

flameoff said:


> What im seeing is Uber just spent millions of dollars to change tap to slide systematically. On top of that, looking for another reason to kick out the Uber drivers who got smart on them.


They probably had the app upgraded in India for $7,900.


----------



## BrianD199 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ive had it happen already 5 times where I click the confirm arrival on android, and then the Start trip button is greyed out, no options avail other then to cancel the trip.


----------



## K-Grif (Jun 6, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> This all sounds like stuff that has a lot of potential to **** up. Taking things out of our hands and relying on automatic location-based tech seems REALLY bad. What happens when a pax drops their pin incorrectly or asks me to drop off somewhere slightly different than the destination?
> 
> Does this mean I can just keep driving for mileage after a drop to rack up money and claim I didn't know that the automatic detection didn't work? lol


The way I read it was that beginning and ending the trip would not change. It would only be the arrival that was automatic. I don't see any reason to do it other than eliminating 5 minute cancellations and screwing drivers again.

Then again, I got a similar email months ago about choosing google maps or waze and having it directly interface. That said it would be available the next day and still isn't so who knows.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> They probably had the app upgraded in India for $7,900.


Vey true lol but write it as a business tech expense as who knows how much smh


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Not sure if related to the changes but I had my app begin a ride and not have a destination. Asked the pax to input it (they were drunk and dumb) and if they managed to do it it didn't work. So they direct me without the GPS, Uber app isn't doing anything at all for awhile, and 15 minutes into the ride I get pinged for a ride. Uber paid me $6 for a 1.5x, 0 miles. Submitted the report as soon as we arrived.

Btw they asked me to make a stop somewhere to drop the girl off first. No clue what her address was so it made the report kinda difficult. Not sure what's gonna happen with that but I tried to explain in detail the situation.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

K-Grif said:


> The biggest issue with this is when does the clock start for waiting 5 minutes if we don't click an arrived button?





theitalianinbmore said:


> In fact, we will let you know when the notification is sent.


Start it when you get the arrival sent notification. Or should I say IF you get it...

I haven't seen this yet on android, is it Apple only?


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

This is going to be a disaster LOL. I got the email as well but no update yet.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh yeah baby!!!! 

This is what I was dreaming of. My dreams came true. Pressing that "arrived" button was such a hassle for me. 

Now my dear uber app developers, let's figure out a way to let a customer leave a tip, maybe limit pickup distances to no more than 7 minutes, and let us set up drop off area at the end of the shift.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

flameoff said:


> What im seeing is Uber just spent millions of dollars to change tap to slide systematically. On top of that, looking for another reason to kick out the Uber drivers who got smart on them.


why would it take millions for the app person to change a push button to slide? With the basic knowledge of programming i have, i could do that in less than 3min.
and how does this kick out Uber drivers who got smart? and got smart how?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> why would it take millions for the app person to change a push button to slide? With the basic knowledge of programming i have, i could do that in less than 3min.
> and how does this kick out Uber drivers who got smart? and got smart how?


Abusing the "rider no show" option to get free money, I reckon.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

Seriously though, how will this affect the cases of misplaced pins at origin? Will we have to drive to the pin to initiate an "arrived" event, then drive to the proper location? Or will we be able to start the trip without having "arrived"?

What will happen in these scenarios? Go-go Gadget floatation device?


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

Whoa, I really thought that was going to get compressed to a smaller link to that image. Sorry 

I would like to point out in the image above, I dropped the rider off so I knew where they were but that is rarely the case when this happens LOL.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> Seriously though, how will this affect the cases of misplaced pins at origin? Will we have to drive to the pin to initiate an "arrived" event, then drive to the proper location? Or will we be able to start the trip without having "arrived"?
> 
> What will happen in these scenarios? Go-go Gadget floatation device?


That's funny, but... I'm wondering how the system is going to handle that. Do I need to carry a blow up boat with a big "U" on the bow? Like, just in case?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

The auto arrival was actually demo'd here a few months ago. I did not like it, because 1) I use it to see where specifically they have placed the pin as I'm arriving down the street a house or two away, and that function goes away with auto arrival, and 2) you don't know when the 5 minutes starts. I guess, theoretically, we run the risk of waiting an extra 30 seconds or something.
I think it would be really helpful to have a TIMER on the screen between arrived and begin trip selection. 

I have noticed another problem that was not listed here...I'm not sure if it's part of this update or part of another beta test I'm doing for them...I no longer can see the rider's name on the main screen after accepting a trip. Their name is only available by clicking the info button. This is an extra step I don't care for. I need to know, and the name usually reveals, whether I'm looking for a man or woman on the street, and I need to be able to verify them and greet them. Why would Uber remove their name? Is anyone else not on the beta seeing this new change the last couple of days?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

PlatypusMuerte said:


> Seriously though, how will this affect the cases of misplaced pins at origin? Will we have to drive to the pin to initiate an "arrived" event, then drive to the proper location? Or will we be able to start the trip without having "arrived"?


In the prior implementation of this, if the Arrived didn't automatically trigger, you could still press it like before.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

I noticed the name disappeared a few days ago. No Bueno.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah name is only in the waybill/info page after clicking. It's ****ing dumb.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey call me stupid but I'm on iOS and I can't get the GPS to work with this new update. The addresses to the pickup and to the drop-off show in the top line but there's no option to start navigation. I'm having to manually type them in to Apple Maps. 

Does anyone have this problem or know what to do?


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

chrisprabhu said:


> Hey call me stupid but I'm on iOS and I can't get the GPS to work with this new update. The addresses to the pickup and to the drop-off show in the top line but there's no option to start navigation. I'm having to manually type them in to Apple Maps.
> 
> Does anyone have this problem or know what to do?


Interesting I don't even have the update on my iPhone 6 yet.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I hate all the newest updates.

But I'll point out the most frustrating of all: the Last Trip banner just hangs there over my map, and I can't get rid of it!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

renbutler said:


> I hate all the newest updates.
> 
> But I'll point out the most frustrating of all: the Last Trip banner just hangs there over my map, and I can't get rid of it!


yeah, on android app. Last trip covers up the red surge bar.wont disappear


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I take it back: some of the newer features are useful.

Except for the Last Trip banner. It's still pointless and irritating.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't like that it says in route instead of showing how many minutes. The minutes was helpful in navigating. Automatic arrival is no good either. Navigating dirt roads on Martha's Vineyard is tough enough already without having navigation turn off when you're close.


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

How about some screen shots of some of this for those of us who haven't got the update yet?


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I really don't like the "last trip banner" ...my screen real estate if valuable!!!!! I don't want to know what I don't need to know or can look up later!!!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

one good news with the update today , no longer have to click im sure when signing off. probably lead to excuses about why acceptance rate took hits. i know it was anoying and id get a ping when trying to sign off at times. and hopefully they fixed the no surge showing up in a surge area problem.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

renbutler said:


> I take it back: some of the newer features are useful.
> 
> Except for the Last Trip banner. It's still pointless and irritating.





Uberest said:


> I really don't like the "last trip banner" ...my screen real estate if valuable!!!!! I don't want to know what I don't need to know or can look up later!!!


are you able to swipe the banner away or somehow remove it? as stated my blocks the whole line where it says the surge range if its surging


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

theitalianinbmore said:


> Interesting I don't even have the update on my iPhone 6 yet.


Tuesday is Update Day, as a rule, in the Washington Area. I got it on the Taxi Platform yesterday. I assume that it also updated my UberX side, as well. If I decide to UberX on Monday, I will see.

It has its ups and downs. I like the going right off line without the silly messages. If we do a street hail on Uber Taxi (not allowed for the other Ubers), Uber wants us to go off line. Having an extra button to push was a pain. Sometimes, I would forget to do it when I took a street hail so it would try to send me a summons.

The automatic notification is not the best. As someone else has posted, what if the customer _ain't_ where the application says that he is?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> are you able to swipe the banner away or somehow remove it? as stated my blocks the whole line where it says the surge range if its surging


I can't swipe it or click it at all.

It's fine to put it up there, but it should disappear after a minute tops.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

DaveM said:


> I don't like that it says in route instead of showing how many minutes. The minutes was helpful in navigating. Automatic arrival is no good either. Navigating dirt roads on Martha's Vineyard is tough enough already without having navigation turn off when you're close.


The minutes to destination are on the bottom now, along with the riders name, at least on android.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> one good news with the update today , no longer have to click im sure when signing off. probably lead to excuses about why acceptance rate took hits. i know it was anoying and id get a ping when trying to sign off at times. and hopefully they fixed the no surge showing up in a surge area problem.


I still get that stupid prompt to stay online because there's a surge 150 miles away.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 5, 2015)

gman said:


> The minutes to destination are on the bottom now, along with the riders name, at least on android.


Cool. Even more places to look and be distracted lol.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I take it back: some of the newer features are useful.
> 
> Except for the Last Trip banner. It's still pointless and irritating.


That last trip banner is a visual distraction, I agree.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

anyone start a trip when not at the exact pin location? this im worried about


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have had a couple of issues when I "bone headedly" forgot to press Begin Trip and made a trip. Does the app figure at least the minimal time it should have taken to make a trip using the formula : Time = Distance / Rate of speed (average speed limit of the area)? That would help for example in instances where this is done when you press begin in end trip in one spot and ensure the proper amounts are charged to customers in those situations.


----------

